# Regalo un IPAD 2 a la mejor Cartera de Bolsa



## goldbolsa (7 Feb 2012)

Para todos los que pensáis que esto de la bolsa es aleatorio os voy a dar una alegría. En Bolsia.com Virtual Trader tenemos una competición de bolsa, y para los usuarios de burbuja.info podéis tener un premio adicional un IPAD 2

Voy a dar un IPAD 2 a la cartera que obtenga mayor rentabilidad hasta 30 de junio del 2012. Además participáis en los premios de Bolsia.com Virtual Trader

50 euros al mejor del mes
100 euros al mejor del trimestre
250 euros al mejor del semestre
500 euros al mejor del año.

La única condición es que en el usuario la primera palabra sea burbuja como está cartera:

0% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujafarinos en Bolsia.com (burbujafarinos)

El 1 de Julio la cartera que empiece por burbuja que más rentabilidad tenga le regalaré un IPAD 2 (o el que haya en el momento, siempre el más económico)

iPad 2 - Descubre el nuevo iPad 2 - Apple Store (España)

(Siempre pago los premios he pagado más de 2000 euros en premios desde el 2004)

Saludos


----------



## Mazaldeck (7 Feb 2012)

Me he registrado. A ver qué tal. 8:


----------



## goldbolsa (7 Feb 2012)

Ya hay 8 "burbuja carteras":

burbujacega, burbujajay, burbujairi, burbujapep, burbujajordi, burbujaRM, burbujafr, burbujafarinos

La mejor de todas:

*burbujaRM:* 0.06% de rentabilidad, cartera BurbujaRM en Bolsia.com

*La reglas:* la cartera que empiece por burbuja que tenga más rentabilidad el 30 de junio gana un IPAD 2

Podéis hacer la cartera cuando queráis antes del 30 de junio, además se puede resetear la cartera si tienes perdidas y empezar de nuevo.


----------



## kikelon (7 Feb 2012)

¿hay que pagar algo?


----------



## Mazaldeck (7 Feb 2012)

Los que nos hemos registrado hoy no optamos al premio al mejor de febrero ¿no?


----------



## kikelon (7 Feb 2012)

Nunca había jugado a la bolsa, está chulo, pero no me aclaro mucho. Ya le iré cogiendo el tranquillo...


----------



## goldbolsa (7 Feb 2012)

En principio todo premio empezado no se puede participar, es decir no tenéis derecho en el de Febrero pero si en el de Marzo.

No hay que pagar nada, y tampoco tengo publicidad el objetivo de bolsia es este:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...5-al-20-en-bolsa-de-media-anual-en-bolsa.html

Lo pago simplemente porque creo que se puede crear un fondo de inversión a partir de muchas carteras de bolsa que no se juegan el dinero. (cuando inviertes tu dinero lo sueles hacer bastante mal porque te pones muy nervioso)

Saludos


----------



## Malafollá (7 Feb 2012)

interesante.


----------



## HisHoliness (7 Feb 2012)

Mañana me apunto!


----------



## duval81 (7 Feb 2012)

Yo me apuntaré también... a ver si hay "suerte"


----------



## goldbolsa (7 Feb 2012)

Ya son 17 burbujas compitiendo por el IPAD 2

Bolsia.com Virtual Trader

Gracias a todos


----------



## kikelon (8 Feb 2012)

goldbolsa dijo:


> Ya son 17 burbujas compitiendo por el IPAD 2
> 
> Bolsia.com Virtual Trader
> 
> Gracias a todos



Eh, pues no es por nada pero soy el más rentable de los burbujeros!! ¿no hay premio directo?


----------



## NeoPepito (8 Feb 2012)

Empiezo sin tener ni idea de bolsa pero algo de trading en apuestas, así que experiencia en fulminarme el dinero en tiempo récord tengo xD

¿Cómo se ve la lista de todos los burbujeros?


----------



## Mazaldeck (8 Feb 2012)

goldbolsa dijo:


> *En principio todo premio empezado no se puede participar,* es decir no tenéis derecho en el de Febrero pero si en el de Marzo.
> Saludos



Entonces ¿tampoco optamos al premio del trimestre ni al del semestre ni del año? ::


----------



## goldbolsa (8 Feb 2012)

Lo siento cegador, pero esa son las reglas... no tendría sentido porque sino todos reseterían carteras todos los días, lo importante y lo que se busca el juego de la bolsa es inversor a largo plazo.

Si que tendrás derecho durante el 2012 a el mes de marzo (en total 10 meses), 1 semestre (Julio - Diciembre), y 3 trimestres en total son 50*10+250+3*100 = 1050 euros + El IPAD (solo para los que tengan burbuja en el usuario, en este te puedes apuntar cuando quieras el que tenga más rentabilidad el 30 de Junio se lo lleva)

La mejor cartera de Burbuja es está:

2.53% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujapep en Bolsia.com

Saludos.


----------



## jaydee (8 Feb 2012)

Una duda, solo se valora la rentabilidad no?. 

Es decir puedo meter el día 29 de Junio los 100k a unos cuantos chicharros y ver si ese día toca la loto?.

No?.


----------



## manson10 (8 Feb 2012)

Apuntado


----------



## olestalkyn (8 Feb 2012)

Precisamente por regalar un iPad no me voy a apuntar :8:


----------



## Maravedi (8 Feb 2012)

No vale una cartera ya hecha? jaja me voy a hacer otra juas


----------



## goldbolsa (8 Feb 2012)

si tiene que poner *burbuja*, puedes crearte otra o las que quieras

Solo hay un premio

Saludos


----------



## goldbolsa (8 Feb 2012)

Si te apuntas el día 29 lo vas a tener muy difícil. No hay chicharros las empresas que hay son bastante liquidas, y como máximo puedes tener un 20% de tu cartera en un valor.

Ya hay 22 burbujas apuntadas


----------



## goldbolsa (9 Feb 2012)

Ya son 26 Burbujas compitiendo por el IPAD 

Bolsia.com Virtual Trader

*La mejor Burbuja:*

Burbujapep 2.41% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujapep en Bolsia.com


----------



## manson10 (9 Feb 2012)

Ayer empece y hay una cosa que no entiendo. Me sale que compre SANTANDER a 6.89 cuando no estaba a ese precio ayer.

De hecho me sale una rentabilidad de -4% que no entiendo porque.

Mi user es burbujamanso.


----------



## goldbolsa (9 Feb 2012)

Hola Manson10

Cuando realizas una compra hay que sumar las comisiones, al igual que cuando vendes se restan las comisiones

0.49% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujamanso en Bolsia.com

Si miras aquí el histórico de tus operaciones, hay que sumar 2,03€ euros a la compra, como compraste 6 acciones, unos 39 euros, pues 2,03€ es mucho dinero.

Bolsia.com Virtual Trader

Normalmente lo mínimo a comprar para que te compense son 2 o 3 mil euros.

(Ya son 30 burbujas compitiendo)


----------



## goldbolsa (10 Feb 2012)

La cartera Wall Street sigue haciendolo muy bien:

31.3% de rentabilidad, cartera Wall-Street en Bolsia.com


----------



## goldbolsa (10 Feb 2012)

Ya son 33 burbujas compitiendo:

La mejor burbuja hasta la actualidad:

1.07% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujabugo en Bolsia.com


----------



## manson10 (10 Feb 2012)

goldbolsa dijo:


> Hola Manson10
> 
> Cuando realizas una compra hay que sumar las comisiones, al igual que cuando vendes se restan las comisiones
> 
> ...




Ok, ya veo. Fallo mio porque no compensa.


----------



## goldbolsa (11 Feb 2012)

De todas formas es una buena pregunta. Además todo el mundo va a aprender mucho y algunos os daréis cuenta que en esto de la Bolsa se puede ganar bastante.

Saludos


----------



## goldbolsa (12 Feb 2012)

*La mejor burbuja:*

0.81% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujapep en Bolsia.com

Saludos


----------



## fff (12 Feb 2012)

Apuntado! A ver que tal sale la experiencia


----------



## goldbolsa (12 Feb 2012)

La idea a parte de competir por el premio sirve para aprender a invertir, y de todas formas es una buena forma para tomar decisiones.

Si yo pienso que la bolsa va a caer, y las mejores carteras no están vendiendo, pues a lo mejor estoy equivocado.

Si quiero comprar Telefónica y las mejores carteras no lo hacen, será por algo.

Solo tendría razón si realmente soy bueno, pero para eso está el ranking...

Saludos.


----------



## goldbolsa (13 Feb 2012)

La mejor cartera de Bolsia, le saca casi un 30% al IBEX

32.57% de rentabilidad, cartera Costa2439 en Bolsia.com


----------



## Dekalogo10 (14 Feb 2012)

goldbolsa dijo:


> Para todos los que pensáis que esto de la bolsa es aleatorio os voy a dar una alegría. En Bolsia.com Virtual Trader tenemos una competición de bolsa, y para los usuarios de burbuja.info podéis tener un premio adicional un IPAD 2
> 
> Voy a dar un IPAD 2 a la cartera que obtenga mayor rentabilidad hasta 30 de junio del 2012. Además participáis en los premios de Bolsia.com Virtual Trader
> 
> ...



lástima, yo me apunté por libre a lo de la bolsavirtual y ya llevo 4 semanas quedando en percntil 1-1,5 % (solo 1 de cada 100 me gana, jeje). Pero bueno, igual lo miro.


----------



## Fetuccini (14 Feb 2012)

goldbolsa dijo:


> La mejor cartera de Bolsia, le saca casi un 30% al IBEX
> 
> 32.57% de rentabilidad, cartera Costa2439 en Bolsia.com



Una cartera buy-and-hold, por cierto, del estilo de Buffett que antes criticabas.


----------



## goldbolsa (14 Feb 2012)

Si tienes razón vamos a ver cuanto dura, 

La mejor cartera de burbuja:

1.61% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujakike en Bolsia.com

Añade tu cartera y gana un IPAD 3 (los van a cambiar pronto).

Saludos.


----------



## goldbolsa (17 Feb 2012)

La mejor cartera del mes de Bolsia

28.32% de rentabilidad, cartera Ohara en Bolsia.com


----------



## goldbolsa (18 Feb 2012)

La cartera que se llevaría el IPAD si el juego terminara ahora:

3.09% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujaquila en Bolsia.com

Apuntaros poniendo burbuja al principio de vuestro usuario y podéis ganar un IPAD

Saludos.


----------



## goldbolsa (20 Feb 2012)

Ya somos más de 40 y el objetivo es llegar a 100, además la semana pasada fue bastante mala en Bolsa, por lo tanto empezar ahora es también buen momento.


----------



## goldbolsa (20 Feb 2012)

La mejor burbuja cartera le saca un 5% al IBEX

2.94% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujaquila en Bolsia.com


----------



## el_gitano (20 Feb 2012)

yo ya me he apuntado, sin tener ni idea.

He comprado acciones de L´óreal, ¡por que yo lo valgo!


----------



## goldbolsa (21 Feb 2012)

La mejor cartera de hoy es una burbuja

0.61% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujabugo en Bolsia.com

Saludos


----------



## goldbolsa (21 Feb 2012)

Burbuja Barça la mejor burbuja de todas

3.44% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujabarça en Bolsia.com


----------



## goldbolsa (21 Feb 2012)

Burbuja Barça ya tiene un 4% por el contrario

0.41% de rentabilidad, cartera BurbujaRM en Bolsia.com

No digo nada. Yo soy del Valencia


----------



## goldbolsa (22 Feb 2012)

Ya son 52 burbujas compitiendo, tienes un 2% o más de ganar un IPAD 3, además te puedes hacer todas las carteras que quieras

La mejor cartera:
2.79% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujabarça en Bolsia.com


----------



## Chocapic (23 Feb 2012)

Yo ya me he apuntao, soy Burbujachoca (intente poner burbujachocapic perono me dejó el programa!! jeje)

También soy nuevo, aunque esto tiene muy buena pinta.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (23 Feb 2012)

Ayer compré esta acción a 1200pounds:
Bolsia.com Virtual Trader
Y hoy dicen que vale en torno a 12.
¿qué ha pasado? Creo que es un fallo del sistema, ¿no?


----------



## Kalevala (24 Feb 2012)

Ya me he apuntado: burbujadeoro 

Cuentas los dividendos tambien?


----------



## QuepasaRey (24 Feb 2012)

goldbolsa dijo:


> tienes un 2% o más de ganar un IPAD 3



En el titulo pone que daras un ipad2, no le engañes con un 3, que sale perdiendo.


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (24 Feb 2012)

JAJAJAJA EL TAG!!

"flautista de hamelin 2.0" descúbrete, que me he descojonado, a ver cuando se ponen públicos los tags ya, xD, que algunos son mejores que muchos posts

Dicho esto, lo probaremos! Qué te diferencia de labolsa virtual, goldbolsa?

Un saludo.


----------



## Stopford (25 Feb 2012)

+1 probando!


----------



## goldbolsa (25 Feb 2012)

Es un IPAD 3, va a ser el IPAD más reciente y más barato que haya en Amazon.es: libros, cine, electrónica, videojuegos y más.

(no mire que lo van a cambiar pronto)

Saludos.


----------



## goldbolsa (25 Feb 2012)

Ya son 56 burbujas compitiendo, la mejor burbuja de todas:

6.43% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujajayde en Bolsia.com

Saludos.


----------



## jaydee (26 Feb 2012)

Mi minuto de gloria


----------



## Africano (27 Feb 2012)

Yo soy Mr Frost en bolsia (Por cierto, hoy voy el séptimo en el ranking diario).

¿Se puede cambiar el nick?


----------



## goldbolsa (27 Feb 2012)

Pues no, pero puedes crearte otra cartera. Dado que el premio es al que más rentabilidad tenga absoluta, además lo mejor es que todas empiecen desde que lo puse en este foro.

Es buen momento para empezar dado que la mayoría de las burbujas están en negativo.

Esta es tu cartera:
3.67% de rentabilidad, cartera Mr Frost en Bolsia.com

*Nota:* Podéis hacer todas las carteras que queráis.


----------



## goldbolsa (27 Feb 2012)

La ultima Burbuja apuntada: Burbujarra (seguro que da mucho por culo a las demás burbujas!!!! ja,ja...)


----------



## goldbolsa (28 Feb 2012)

Uno de los motivos de hacer el juego de Bolsa es poder certificar la gestión de gente anónima desde su casa. Yo me atrevo y como no pretendo vivir de las ilusiones de la gente muestro mi cartera públicamente:

10.87% de rentabilidad, cartera Mitainvest en Bolsia.com

También digo que el que piense que hago trampas que lo diga en el foro o donde quiera. Yo por si acaso me he quedado "en pelotas" enseñándolo todo, y dentro de unos meses veremos si soy bueno, malo o regular.

Al final el Ranking te mide, y si eres el mejor tarde o temprano tienes que subir.


Alguien se imagina si esto fuera un Ranking de futbolistas donde acabaría: Messi, Cristiano Ronaldo, Maradona....


Así que si quieres convertirte en el Maradona de la Bolsa, Bolsia es tu mejor opción. Si dentro de 2 años estás el primero os puedo aseguras que tendréis trabajo como gestor de Bolsa. 

El problema es que por desgracia muchos lo intentarán y solo unos pocos conseguirán la Gloria.

Pero os digo esto:

La batalla de la vida no siempre la gana el hombre mas fuerte o más ligero, sino tarde o temprano el hombre que gana es aquél que cree poder hacerlo.

Así que aplicarlo no solo para lo de la Bolsa, sino para vuestra vida.


----------



## goldbolsa (29 Feb 2012)

La última burbuja de Bolsia

-0.16% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujaurdan en Bolsia.com


----------



## jaydee (29 Feb 2012)

Vamos burbujas, que entramos en el Top 20 del mes .

Lastima de 13 días... jejeje.


----------



## goldbolsa (29 Feb 2012)

El que quiera entrar en el premio de Marzo tiene hasta hoy para apuntarse... 

Jaydee eres bastante bueno.

Saludos.


----------



## jaydee (29 Feb 2012)

Gracias,

Burbuja asaltando el Top 10 ;D 

ya me daré mañana la host...a jejeje, me da que en media hora no pillo a Aingeru no


----------



## goldbolsa (2 Mar 2012)

Ya hay varias burbujas las primeras del mes, y tiene opciones de llevarse el premio de Marzo

Bolsia.com Virtual Trader


----------



## goldbolsa (3 Mar 2012)

Ya son 70 Burbujas compitiendo, espero llegar a 100 burbujas...


----------



## goldbolsa (4 Mar 2012)

Burbujamar, la mejor burbuja en lo que llevamos de mes:

-0.7% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujamar en Bolsia.com


----------



## goldbolsa (6 Mar 2012)

La peor burbuja de todas:

-12.9% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujax en Bolsia.com


----------



## goldbolsa (6 Mar 2012)

El urdangarin está que se sale:

-9.4% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujaurdan en Bolsia.com


----------



## goldbolsa (8 Mar 2012)

Este es el IPAD que regalo el 1 de Julio

El nuevo iPad llegar a Espaa el 23 de marzo desde 479 euros,Digitech. Expansin.com


----------



## goldbolsa (8 Mar 2012)

Ya son 75 burbujas Compitiendo,


----------



## goldbolsa (9 Mar 2012)

Hay una burbuja que puede ganar el premio del mes:

-1.14% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujamave en Bolsia.com


----------



## Fetuccini (9 Mar 2012)

JOJOJO. Pensé que nunca ocurriría o al menos no tan pronto, pero mi cartera Buy-and-hold ya iguala a la de Wall-Street, el experto de Bolsa. Y eso que compré todo el mismo día, sin hacer timing ni leches, simplemente comprando empresas que tengo siempre en el punto de mira o directamente compradas en la realidad.


----------



## goldbolsa (10 Mar 2012)

Fetuccini te doy mi enhorabuena.

Lo que pretendo en Bolsia al final es hacer un trabajo de investigación, y para ello tu estrategia es buena para demostrar si existen los buenos gestores.

Va a trabajar gente de la Universidad Autónoma del departamento de Econometría y de la Universidad de Valencia...

Necesitamos 1 año más para recoger más datos, cuando se realice el trabajo veremos que conclusiones llegamos.

Saludos.


----------



## goldbolsa (14 Mar 2012)

Ya somos 75 burbujas compitiendo!!!!


----------



## HisHoliness (14 Mar 2012)

BurbujaHisHo en el parqué!


----------



## goldbolsa (16 Mar 2012)

Apuntaros, porque aunque ya hay una burbuja destacada también habrán cuando termine el concurso más premios, organizaré otro concurso similar.

Saludos.


----------



## jaydee (16 Mar 2012)

Um... Rent. Anualizada: 243.04%, quien pudiera si .


----------



## goldbolsa (16 Mar 2012)

jaydee eres la mejor burbuja (por ahora). Recuerda que esto es una carrera de fondo.

La mejor cartera del día:

3.17% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujaurdan en Bolsia.com


----------



## jaydee (16 Mar 2012)

Si, a ver cuanto dura el rally alcista que tengo la ligera impresión que pronto se va a dar la vuelta. . Este mes hay 3 burbujas entre las 10 primeras. 

Vamos burbujas,a ver si cazamos a Aingeru. .


----------



## goldbolsa (16 Mar 2012)

Por eso para mi tu cartera es muy buena porque está incluida en el TOP25 DE BOLSIA, que son las que superan al sp&500 de mayor a menor.

Bolsia.com Virtual Trader

Es cierto que muchas carteras lo hacen muy bien y después se hunden pero otras están aguantando todo sobre todo las que tienen unos 160 días.

Saludos.


----------



## goldbolsa (17 Mar 2012)

Ya son 80 burbujas compitiendo, aún estáis a tiempo si jaydee os lo permite.

Saludos.


----------



## goldbolsa (26 Mar 2012)

El regalo por supuesto será un IPAD 3


----------



## Mono Artico (29 Mar 2012)

Supongo que mañana se sabrá el burbujero que se lleva el premio de Marzo. Actualmente estoy segundo gracias a un subidón de hoy que no me esperaba, tanto que he sido la mejor cartera del día , solo me gana burbujamanso. 
A ver qué pasa mañana :Baile:


----------



## goldbolsa (31 Mar 2012)

Tener en tu nombre burbuja te da derecho al IPAD 3 al mejor el 30 de junio, el premio del mes se paga al mejor independientemente se llame burbuja.

Lo cierto que ya hay 3 burbujas entre las mejores cartera de Bolsia

Bolsia.com Virtual Trader


----------



## Mono Artico (31 Mar 2012)

Ok, lo había entendido mal. Seguiremos ahí a ver si hay suerte y cae el ipad.


----------



## goldbolsa (2 Abr 2012)

Ya hay 80 burbujas compitiendo...


----------



## goldbolsa (6 Abr 2012)

Las cuatro mejores burbujas que ya están entre las 25 mejores cartera de Bolsia

9.34% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujajayde en Bolsia.com

7.81% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujam109a en Bolsia.com

7.3% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujamono en Bolsia.com

7.38% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujaquila en Bolsia.com


----------



## goldbolsa (6 Abr 2012)

El IPAD para el ganador:

iPad - Compra el nuevo iPad con Wi-Fi o Wi-Fi y 4G - Blanco o negro - Apple Store (España)


----------



## goldbolsa (8 Abr 2012)

Faltan 5 burbujas para que hayan 100 compitiendo

Saludos


----------



## Blue Sky (9 Abr 2012)

¿ Si me apunto ahora también puedo optar al regalo del IPAD de junio ? ¿Hay algun plazo máximo?

Saludos y gracias !


----------



## Blue Sky (9 Abr 2012)

Perdona , veo que ya lo habias puesto en otro post.

Pues nada , ya estoy registrado y mi nick es burbujaSky (no me cabia bluesky), soy totalmente novato, algunas veces habia probado con esas webs que te ofrecen "demos" y tienes que descargarte programas, pero que suelen tener muchas opciones (demasiadas para principiantes como yo), y sin embargo tu web, me ha encantado por la rapidez y por la sencillez (de cara al usuario), me parece que esta muy bien currada.

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## goldbolsa (12 Abr 2012)

Os podéis apuntar cuando queráis, el que más rentabilidad tenga el 1 de Julio se lleva el IPAD 3


----------



## goldbolsa (14 Abr 2012)

Hay una burbuja en el top 25

12.29% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujam109a en Bolsia.com

Lo está haciendo muy bien, la primera del mes, y la virtual ganador del IPAD 3


----------



## goldbolsa (16 Abr 2012)

La corrección permite que podéis aun ganar porque quedan 2 meses y medio, y os podéis poner cortos.

Saludos


----------



## Francisco Camps (17 Abr 2012)

yo me registre hoy. a Ver que tal.


----------



## goldbolsa (18 Abr 2012)

Suerte Camps, a ver si nos sacas a los Valencianos de la crisis con el dinerillo que vas a ganar,


----------



## goldbolsa (20 Abr 2012)

Ya somos 100 y con las caídas tenéis muchas posibilidades de ganar, Saludos.


----------



## goldbolsa (20 Abr 2012)

La mejor cartera del mes:

11.33% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujam109a en Bolsia.com


----------



## rory (20 Abr 2012)

Eh! Que yo le he chupado a la borsa un 20%!!!!!!!!!!::


Quiero mi ipadddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!::


----------



## Rhah (20 Abr 2012)

Me di de alta, pero no se porque en vez de burbujarhah, me lo ha abraviado y me ha puesto burburhah, se puede modificar o vale asi?


----------



## goldbolsa (21 Abr 2012)

Vale así, no es problema.

Saludos.


----------



## goldbolsa (29 Abr 2012)

Ya son casi 100 burbujas, y todavía quedan 2 meses de concurso para ganar el IPAD 3

Tenéis muchas oportunidades todavía.

Saludos.


----------



## goldbolsa (2 May 2012)

La mejor Burbuja de Todas, se nota que sabe bastante de Bolsa:

12.68% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujam109a en Bolsia.com

Ademas pertenece al TOP25 en la posición 3


----------



## goldbolsa (12 May 2012)

Ya son unas 100 burbujas compitiendo.


----------



## goldbolsa (28 May 2012)

La mejor burbuja de todas:

16.62% Return, Burbujam109a portfolio on Bolsia.com


----------



## goldbolsa (29 May 2012)

NOVEDADES PRÓXIMAS:


Report PDF cartera
Histórico en Excel
Creación de más carteras en la misma cuenta, y carteras libres.

Los premios se van a cambiar, el año que viene se va a dar un IPAD 3 cada 3 meses, libros, y premios en metálico (esto dependerá si obtengo un patrocinador, que ya tengo algunos pero como prometí durante el 2012 no va haber publicidad).

Introducción de Pay Pal para suscribirse a las carteras... esto lo introduciré cuando llegue a las 10.000 vistas diarias, actualmente Bolsia tiene entre 3.500 a 4000 vistas al día (sera clave que la versión en inglés despegue).

Saludos.


----------



## jaydee (30 May 2012)

Burbujaxx se acerca peligrosamente a m109 y parece que va a ganar el mes, (salvo rebote mañana ) cuando Burbujam109, reacciona y coge rueda de burbujaxx copiando su estrategia y a mi me da una pájara y cambio a alcista antes de ayer cuando iba segundo con mi burbujajay seré....

Está interesante... .


----------



## goldbolsa (3 Jun 2012)

La cartera que por ahora se lleva el IPAD 3

13.44% Return, Burbujam109a portfolio on Bolsia.com

Saludos.


----------



## Roundup (7 Jun 2012)

Hola señor, me acabo de registrar en su página y me gustaría saber si se aplica algún tipo de comisión a las operaciones y al mantenimiento de la cartera.


----------



## goldbolsa (9 Jun 2012)

Se aplica una comisión de compra de 10 euros cada 10.000 euros invertidos. No se cobra por mantenimiento de cuenta.

Además la liquidez se paga al 2% anual.

Saludos.


----------



## goldbolsa (14 Jun 2012)

Burbujam109a apunto de llevarse el IPAD 3

12.28% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujam109a en Bolsia.com


----------



## goldbolsa (14 Jul 2012)

El primer IPAD 3 ha sido enviado, podéis participar en Bolsia, porque se va a entregar otro para final de año.

El año que viene espero entregar uno cada trimestre.

Un Saludo.


----------



## goldbolsa (28 Jul 2012)

Ya hay casi 1400 carteras de bolsa, y lo importante no es tanto el IPAD sino aprender a invertir, y os puedo asegurar que en Bolsia aprendes seguro, porque a nadie le gusta ser el último del ranking,.


----------



## goldbolsa (2 Ago 2012)

Aunque es tarde para este año, (se lo doy al mejor del semestre) para el 2013 y para ganar los premios trimestrales y mensuales aun estáis a tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## goldbolsa (16 Ago 2012)

El primer IPAD entregado:


----------



## goldbolsa (21 Ago 2012)

Ya son casi 1400 carteras. La mejor cartera de todas:

32.23% de rentabilidad, cartera Cowboy en Bolsia.com


----------



## goldbolsa (25 Ago 2012)

Las 25 mejores carteras de Bolsia:

Bolsia.com Virtual Trader


----------



## goldbolsa (29 Ago 2012)

Van haber novedades proximamente, entre ellas un programa que permita realizar estrategias de inversión:

Aplicación Escritorio Bolsia


Un Saludo


----------



## goldbolsa (1 Sep 2012)

Helteo ha ganado el mes de Agosto con una rentabilidad de: 21,2%

6.74% Return, Helteo portfolio on Bolsia.com

Enhorabuena. (enviame un mensaje con tu cuenta bancaria para que te envie el dinero).

Un Saludo.


----------



## goldbolsa (7 Sep 2012)

En el 2012 quedan 2 IPADs por entregar (al mejor del año, y del semestre)

En el 2013 se van a entregar 7 IPADs 3

Un Saludo.


----------



## goldbolsa (13 Sep 2012)

Ya somos 1430 usuarios compitiendo.


----------



## goldbolsa (30 Sep 2012)

Se van a entregar entre lo que queda del 2012 y 2013 7 IPADs y 1000 euros en metálico.

Crea tu cartera y juega a la Bolsa en Bolsia.com Virtual Trader

Saludos.


----------



## goldbolsa (6 Oct 2012)

La mejor cartera del mes:

15.6% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujallado en Bolsia.com


----------



## Latigo (18 Oct 2012)

Me acabo de apuntar, a Bolsia

Esta es mi cartera: 0% de rentabilidad, cartera Latigo en Bolsia.com

Espero ganar un IPAD3

Un Saludo.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (18 Oct 2012)

Yo he abierto una cartera hace unas semanas, se llama Burbujajaja

Por ahora voy por el top 30 del mes xD


----------



## Latigo (18 Oct 2012)

Suerte, aparte del premio da mucha ilusión ganar... aunque creo que también es un poco de suerte y otro saber de Bolsa


----------



## Latigo (22 Oct 2012)

¿Qué pasa si gano todos los IPADs 3?

Creo que es difícil porque mi cartera va mal

0.35% Return, Latigo portfolio on Bolsia.com


----------



## goldbolsa (1 Nov 2012)

Latigo ya estas entre los 20 primeros del mes....
Entre noviembre y diciembre presentaré la lista de premios para el 2013, 

En principio serán unos 600 a 1000 euros en metálico

3 IPADs 3

y 4 IPADs Mini

Apuntaros antes de que termine el 2012 para tener derecho a todos los premios.

Un Saludo.


----------



## 500eypos (3 Nov 2012)

Hola, yo llevo desde el 9 de Octubre, yo no llevo el burbuja delante...Mi pregunta es: participaria igualmente?

Mi porta: 0.73% Return, 500eypos portfolio on Bolsia.com

Gracias.


----------



## unvistazo.com (3 Nov 2012)

Por lo que tengo entendido ya no es necesario tener burbuja delante.

*Los premios para el 2012 son los siguientes:* 50 euros al mes, 100 euros trimestre, 250 euros al mejor del semestre, y 500 euros al mejor del año (participan todas las carteras que empezaron antes del periodo del premio).

*Para el 2013 los premios van a ser los siguientes:*

4 IPADs mini a los mejores del trimestre
2 IPADs 3 a los mejores del trimestre
1 IPhone 5 al mejor del año

Además de 50 euros al mejor del mes (total 600 euros) *en Total 3700 euros*...

Actualmente participan todas las carteras, (Más información en Bolsia.com Virtual Trader)


----------



## unvistazo.com (3 Nov 2012)

Bolsia lleva ya 11 años de vida, empezó como un foro de bolsa, actualmente es un juego y foro de Bolsa.

El foro no está funcionando porque no hay contenido, son mensajes aislados que los lee mucha gente, pero no contesta nadie.

Los próximos premios será condición necesaria haber posteado (escribir en el foro) al menos 5 mensajes

Entre los temas puede ser cualquier cosa:

Hacer preguntas, poner artículos, hacer preguntas en otros posts.

Esta norma será efectiva durante el 2013, es decir si ganas un premio, y no has escrito cinco mensajes pues pasaría al siguiente ganador.

*Durante el 2012 seguirá como ahora pero para que te pague el premio tendrás que tener escritos 5 mensajes. *


*Ejemplo 2012:* Ganas un premio, pues no te lo doy hasta que escribas 5 mensajes.

*Ejemplo 2013:* No has escrito 5 mensajes y quedas el primero, pues el premio no es tuyo y pasa al siguiente que tenga al menos 5 mensajes.

Por lo tanto 2012 es de prueba y el año que viene alguno se lamentará, de todas formas lo voy a recordar muy bien.


*Los premios para el 2013:*

4 IPADs mini a los mejores del trimestre
2 IPADs 3 a los mejores del trimestre
1 IPhone 5 al mejor del año

Además de 50 euros al mejor del mes (total 600 euros) en Total 3700 euros...


----------



## musu19 (5 Nov 2012)

jajajaj yo ya he cobrado por ser ganador del trimestre!!! mis 100lereles ya tienen destino!


----------



## goldbolsa (25 Nov 2012)

La mejor cartera de Bolsia, es una burbuja:

33.73% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujamusu en Bolsia.com

Un Saludo


----------



## goldbolsa (8 Dic 2012)

El mes de noviembre lo ha ganado otra burbuja:

25.65% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujajaja en Bolsia.com

Os adjunto los premios del 2013:

Mejor del mes: 50€

Mejor del Trimestre: 1 Ipad Mini o 250 €

Mejor del Semestre: 1 Ipad 3 o 400 €

Mejor del Año: 1 Iphone 5 libre o 500 €

Premios 2013 BOLSIA


----------



## goldbolsa (18 Dic 2012)

Os recuerdo que para optar a todos los premios del 2013 tenéis que apuntaros durante Diciembre del 2012.

También os recuerdo que el mejor de todo bolsa es una Burbuja:

36.85% de rentabilidad, cartera Burbujamusu en Bolsia.com

Un Saludo


----------



## musu19 (18 Dic 2012)

goldbolsa dijo:


> Os recuerdo que para optar a todos los premios del 2013 tenéis que apuntaros durante Diciembre del 2012.
> 
> También os recuerdo que el mejor de todo bolsa es una Burbuja:
> 
> ...



Animaros!!! venga todo burbuja puede optar a premio si se apunta rapido cumpliendo una sencillas normas


----------



## Latigo (13 Ene 2013)

Espero ganar este año un IPAD mini :fiufiu:


----------



## musu19 (13 Ene 2013)

Latigo dijo:


> Espero ganar este año un IPAD mini :fiufiu:



Yo también quiero este año algún premio!!!


----------

